# Diver Friday



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

Well i have to start this topic once









since i dont have a diver (yet), i woud like to see what type of divers you will be wearing today!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nono said:


> Well i have to start this topic once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sneaky









Well I will be wearing a Seadweller TOMORROW!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

As I will have to be doing some Biorb aquarium maintenance - a diver seems most appropriate









I think I'll give my Seiko a run out...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

In about half an hour I will be wearing this one.... I haven't worn it for months and the kinetic movement needs a charge up...










And then on Saturday I shall probably wear this Tissot diver










Apologies for the size of the photoi. I don't have many quartz watches but I do like this one.

Rob


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Fortis for me


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

that's torn it... okay I'm going to do it anyway, sorry Nono! I promised Rich I'd post a pic in the Friday thread, and I don't thinnnnk I'll be diving tomorrow, so I shall still be wearing my FAB new Dynamic regardless of what the rest of you are up to!!









Sorry about the poopy phone-pic by the way - given that it's also pretty old I reserve the right to post it again on Sunday, but I'll try to take a better pic before then! 










Thanks again Rich - just loving the little devil!









S.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Well it wasn't going to be this, but seeing as it's Diver Friday I'll wear my Breitling Shark.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, it's 200m rated...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Oh poo! I'm knee deep in snow right now. I shall forego.

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This for me:


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

This one for me:










Thanks

deano


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one ..............










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Seiko 6309 PP for me

Pepsi President


















Have a great weekend

/J


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Fortunately my new arrival this week is a diver:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seiko 300M today for a change...Not worn it in ages..


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one







Nice shot of the IWC Jon


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Was going to wear my speedie today, but as it's "diver Friday" looks like I'll have to wear one of these (tough decision)....










Steve - nice Dynamic there (and nice screensaver in the background







). Glad you're happy with it.

JoT - lovely! I've just given up smoking to fund a SD - worked out I can have one in just 408 more days if I can keep off the smokes!









Rich


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT28*


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Nono said:


> Well i have to start this topic once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like your style, nono









200m Sport Kinetic on a Lumpy for me.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This one...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Skyland on the new and superb Breitling rubber strap and deployant

Martin


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Seiko on leather...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Well it's the 12 pubs of xmas today .. so need something that can cope with a lot of beer!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

still wearing this one, thanks John


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Diver Friday







Blimey, Jon was right...what a bad week this has been.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

The other day I changed my M4 from a Bond Nato back to bracelet and started to appreciate the watch again having not worn it for ages. I'm still wearing it today.

Have a good weekend gentlemen,









A.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Double wristed today with these two...

*Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35 23 Jewels*










Plus this, OK it`s not a diver but it only arrived yesterday









*Gianni Sabatini NGS 590B, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels*


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Diver friday? Hm, won't wear this in the office but tonite its Samurai time for me, as well 










all the best

Jan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi All,

Chopping wood this morning, but after i will wearing my favourite diver the Stowa Seatime










Have a great weekend

Paul


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Mod diver alba+seiko:










S!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Chopping wood this morning, but after i will wearing my favourite diver the Stowa Seatime
> 
> ...


Great Pic Paul. I love this watch and your choice of dial colour! One on my list...

all the best

Jan


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hippo said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta mate! Wheres that drop shot? Id run a comp, but Colin would win 



Toshi said:


> JoT - lovely! I've just given up smoking to fund a SD - worked out I can have one in just 408 more days if I can keep off the smokes!


Superb mate! I'll bung a fiver in that pot if you stay 'clean' for 408 days after that.











Silver Hawk said:


> Diver Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Paul...









Super watch tho... for a diver...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Toshi said:


> JoT - lovely! I've just given up smoking to fund a SD - worked out I can have one in just 408 more days if I can keep off the smokes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich it would be worth the sacrifice


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm wearing my modified Black Knight again. I've been wearing it for 3 weeks now & nothing else is getting a look in! When I put the watch together I set it to the speaking clock, in the 3 weeks since then it's gained 10 seconds









This weekend I'll be finishing off my Chrimbo shopping & then going to see The Golden Compass ............. that's the plan anyway!!

Have a good one everybody


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Citizen + Di Modell - do like this strap, seems to make the Citizen much better balanced on the wrist

D.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Stowa Marine Auto on Rios blue croc for me (sorry no pics but I'll get some sorted soon.)

But, as it's diver Friday...










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PRS17 on a 'Lumpy' today:










Cheers


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Diver Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I do love that Junghans Paul, I like it so much I mention it by name on the DD link to your site. If you ever tire of it?









Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> This for me:


One of my faves. lovely


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Whiteshark today for a treat.

Alasdair


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm sharing the LOV , groan










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> Oh I do love that Junghans Paul, I like it so much I mention it by name on the DD link to your site. If you ever tire of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy,

I'm still looking out for one for you...if one ever appears in my daily searches on the 'bay, you'll be the first to know.

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

DAVID said:


> Citizen + Di Modell - do like this strap, seems to make the Citizen much better balanced on the wrist
> 
> D.


Mmmmmmmmmm - Eco Zilla on strap.

Have to try that.

I dont have a diver on today.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

No longer own any divers unfortunately! however i'm looking for one and currently have a Corum I quite fancy trading (in our trades forum).

But if i still had it, i would be wearing "the alloy wheel"!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No diver today


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Henry W said:


> No longer own any divers unfortunately! however i'm looking for one and currently have a Corum I quite fancy trading (in our trades forum).
> 
> But if i still had it, i would be wearing "the alloy wheel"!!


I'm sure I have seen that watch somewhere before...


----------



## ussher (Sep 20, 2007)

Seamaster 2254.50


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I do love that Junghans Paul, I like it so much I mention it by name on the DD link to your site. If you ever tire of it?
> ...


 cheers Paul

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't have a "real" diver, me! Ony me 'ickle Alfie Sub?










well, it looks a wee bit like one? Must test it in a teaspoon of water sometime.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with the 6105 at the moment


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Kronos for work.










Now swapped to this


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Finished work early (for a change) so swapped over to this to finish off some straps....










Have a good weekend everyone!

Rich


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, wearing this one recently received from Paul (Thanks!)

I've even borrowed his picture of it (hope you don't mind) as I haven't had a chance to photo it yet

Seiko Kinetic:










Before anyone says, I know that this isn't strictly a divers watch as it isn't 200m WR, but it has the bezel and looks so (for me) it qualifies.









Thanks

Mark


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Going with my latest one (Hard to stop reflections & get a decent shot with the domed acrylic)










Cheers Mal


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon swapsies.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Started off with this Mido I got from Griff yesterday


















But in the spitit of todays thread have now swapped to this










Cheers

Andrew

p.s. great lume shot Mal


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Diver Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT was a nice MoFo!..WOW!...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Needed something to brighten up my day, so gone for a bit of orange as well


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

salmonia said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Diver Friday
> ...


Sorry? What's a "MoFo"??


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

wow some very nice watches where worn today.... well im glad that ive persuaded you to worn a "diver" this friday.

hm, funny, no one worn one of the the most popular (and one of best looking,







) diver, the monster....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Sorry? What's a "MoFo"??


Well, over here it's a mother [email protected]%ker. But, wouldn't be surprised if it means something entirely different to you English people.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Royce Diver


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Omega SMP 2255.80*










Cool old school Dynamic, Steve. 

Nice shot of the Doxi, Rich. (or is it Doxas?)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nono said:


> wow some very nice watches where worn today.... well im glad that ive persuaded you to worn a "diver" this friday.
> 
> hm, funny, no one worn one of the the most popular (and one of best looking,
> 
> ...


Maybe Monster owners have finally realised what a truly fugly watch it really is


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry? What's a "MoFo"??
> ...


Nope, it means that here too


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice pieces.

me, this one and yes actually on wrist as the crap phone photo indicates, but will give you a real shot also. this one probably going soon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

James said:


> nice pieces.
> 
> me, this one and yes actually on wrist as the crap phone photo indicates, but will give you a real shot also. this one probably going soon


I wouldn`t mind getting a `CD` to go with my `JT` sometime


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > wow some very nice watches where worn today.... well im glad that ive persuaded you to worn a "diver" this friday.
> ...


Oh, I just love fugly watches







. Lumpy anyone







? So I switched my watch on special request by mach 










all the best

Jan


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

JHM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nono said:
> ...


oh yeah...the Beast!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > wow some very nice watches where worn today.... well im glad that ive persuaded you to worn a "diver" this friday.
> ...


Just for Mach


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

very good pictures...

is it just me, or a orange monster has polished bezel, like a chrome look, the black one is more brushed "alluminium" finish. I mean, look the edges a little lower from "30" dial


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

This one......


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Cool old school Dynamic, Steve.
> 
> Nice shot of the Doxi, Rich. (or is it Doxas?)


Thank you Sharky!









I know I broke the diver rule today but I just lurrrve my cool Thunderbirds watch so I couldn't help myself! 

Before I bought it I showed a (bah humbug) friend a picture of it and he said in a thoroughly disgusted tone "that's what I'd expect a child to draw if I asked it to show me what watches would look like in the future" - to which I replied "EXACTLY!"







I feel a bit guilty about prizing it off Rich, but... it makes me smile every time I look at it!









S.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > nice pieces.
> ...


I'd want too much for it. Only other one been around for a year is up for 1150 euro


----------

